# Shrimp Pics!!!



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Crystal Red Shrimp - _Caridina cantonensis_

Just purchased some awesome shrimp from member @ch3fb0yrdee and they are doing great. I decided that I would try to take some photos of them and here were 3 of my favorite shots

Shot with stock 18-55mm lens along with extension tubes. First time shooting shrimp, but they are excellent candidates for macro photography. They are super chill... much unlike fish, giving me extra time to get psoition the shot. I will say that I still need to practice with the extremely shallow DOF with the extension tubes! Many of my shots were too blurry due to my hand moving ever so slightly out of focus. The shrimps in the photo is about a quarter of an inch.

Enjoy!





Peak-a-Boo!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful pictures! I can't do anything like that, but here are a few I've taken.








Amano









Berried Amano









Ghost shrimp


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! Beautiful pictures! I can't do anything like that, but here are a few I've taken.


Nice, thanks for sharing! Shrimps are just so fun to take pictures of, they practically pose for the camera  What are you using to take the pictures BTW?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 3, 2016)

Believe it or not...my cell phone camera! I have a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. The only thing it doesn't have built in is patience! LOL!


----------

